# A3 Details and Price list brochures



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

According to the Audi brochure hotline, they're sending me a copy of the proper brochure with prices and everyfink.

Unless they are pre-registering people's interests, how does this reconcile with my local dealership still not knowing details on options and their pricing?


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Karsci,

My order was input into the computer ordering system which is available at every Audi dealer. :-/

I was given an exact priice, therefore the price of the various options must be freely available, assuming they can be arsed finding out. ???

Incidentally, the glitches in the ordering system resolved themselves very quickly and my chosen spec was accepted at the second attempt.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Glad to hear they sorted out your order. 

Perhaps I'm talking to the wrong dealer. Although ScoTTy hasn't posted anything either, so I doubt dealers have received anything official yet.

I'll just wait and see if the brochure arrives.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Check out the Audi website. The new A3 now features. Some details on standard equipment and options. But the downloadable pricelist is still for the old model, and its missing from the configurator.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Yeah, I noticed that the new A3 is now featured, although, like yourself, I was disappointed that the configurator was not available and the online brochure related to the outgoing model.

Have you decided on which model and options you are going to order, Karsci.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Here goes:

2.0 TDI Sport
Mauritius Blue Met (although will see what Akoya Silver and Lava Grey look like in the flesh)
Graphite/Black Vienna leather
5-spoke "star" alloys
Xenons
Light Pack
Storage Pack
Auto dipping mirrors
BOSE

On the continent you have an option of electrically folding door mirrors. But I don't see that mentioned on the website. I would get that as well if offered.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> Although ScoTTy hasn't posted anything either, so I doubt dealers have received anything official yet.


I've been away on business all week so I'll see what updates there are next week.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

The useless individuals at the Audi Brochure hotline have for the second time sent me the old A3 brochure instead of the new one.

However, for ever on-the-ball Listers-Worcester have sent me the options price list for the A3. See link below for details.

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/karoly.juhasz/A3 Pricelist UK.xls

There are a few funnies in it, like ECC showing as options for both the SE and Sport specs for some reason.

Some German options seem to be missing, like electrically folding mirrors . I wonder whether a dealership could separately specify these? Although left and right mirrors are different, so may not be available. However, it's only the mirrored glass which is different (I think).


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Sorry guys, I meant to post these a while ago and forgot.

A3 Tech Sheets
A3 Options

Also I've had a week from hell so no contact with Audi yet. :-/


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Thanks ScoTTy.


----------

